
Show HN: Nullboard – Simple, light, locally-stored to-do lists - apankrat
https://nullboard.io/preview
======
apankrat
Something I made to replace an ever-growing pile of scratch papers with ToDo
lists for everything under the sun.

It's a single html page, depends only on jQuery and a small webfont pack. It
can be used completely offline, and it stores all data locally.

The UI is optimized for keeping things as compact as it gets and adding new
notes as quickly as possible.

There are screenshots of the UI in action on the GH page -
[https://github.com/apankrat/nullboard](https://github.com/apankrat/nullboard)

~~~
apankrat
PS. Since we are showing things...

I also ended up writing a screen-to-gif recorder to make the gifs for the
Nullboard's readme. I always assumed this was a rather involved matter, but it
was a surprisingly simple thing to do. Just GetDC() + BitBlt() in a loop +
some nuances.

It looks something like this - [https://swapped.cc/tmp/giffer-
screencap.gif](https://swapped.cc/tmp/giffer-screencap.gif)

The release "page" is over at -
[https://gist.github.com/apankrat/14b28656236d78407b28aef3102...](https://gist.github.com/apankrat/14b28656236d78407b28aef3102cf72d)

If there's any interest I can clean up and publish the source.

~~~
frederikb
I can strongly recommend ScreenToGIF [1]. It literally does as the name says
but packs in some helpful additional features related to editing.

[1] [https://www.screentogif.com/](https://www.screentogif.com/)

~~~
apankrat
One man's "helpful additional features" are another man's feature bloat.
Specialization vs. Universality and all that.

I find that for a quick capture/re-capture grabs, with no editing, STF adds
too many extraneous clicks and interaction. Heck, even GifCam [1] is too UX
heavy for back-to-back captures.

The whole point of Giffer is that you launch it, size it, press F1, press F1
again. Done. To re-record do F1/F1 again. That's it.

[1] [http://blog.bahraniapps.com/gifcam/](http://blog.bahraniapps.com/gifcam/)

~~~
voltagex_
Finally remembered what it reminds me of: LiceCap from
[https://www.cockos.com/licecap/](https://www.cockos.com/licecap/)

------
mattcoles
I don't know if it's just me but hamburger menus that appear/disappear on
hover seems very frustrating to use for me, it's especially obvious on this
where the font size is so small.

I find it fiddly to delete/mark as completed as the slightest missed movement
means I have to start again.

~~~
apankrat
I'd normally agree, but here the overall look and feel is meant to be that of
a read-only list. Note-level menus aren't something that gets used to often,
at least in my case, and having them visible at all times just makes the whole
thing look like a field of hamburgers.

------
wzy
11px fonts, really? For the sake of the well-being of users, increase the
default on size.

~~~
fouc
Using rem (relative em) for font-sizing would probably help. Not everyone is
still using 1024x768 resolution (11px was most commonly used at that time).

~~~
apankrat
I am at a high-dpi screen myself, but I'll have a look at switching to rem.

------
defnotarobot
Really just came here to see if anyone else had already used this as an
opportunity to plug Emacs Org-Mode

~~~
legends2k
Absolutely, one tool to rule them all! Exports to a bunch of formats including
PDF, HTML, TeX, ODT, etc.

\- Notes \- Lists \- Papers \- Cheat sheets \- Slides \- Documents \- Books

Never need to learn new syntax/UI for different things.

------
bprasanna
_Works in Firefox, tested in Chrome_ Thank you for putting Firefox first! A
welcoming change.

~~~
legends2k
Nice observation. I hope the trend lives for a long time.

~~~
apankrat
I am a life-long Firefox user, been using it for at least 10 years. So not a
trend, more of an outlier.

------
andrey_utkin
Bragging about my own: [https://github.com/andrey-
utkin/taskdb/](https://github.com/andrey-utkin/taskdb/)

My take starts from the most backend thing - the database. Using PostgreSQL as
data storage was a huge win, making all sorts of great features easy to do.
Some highlights:

* I use Grafana with my own defined metrics, and it was a piece of cake to set up;

* I have two-ways sync with CalDAV calendaring, so I can see, and change scheduled date of a task in any calendaring app of my choice;

* I can have full power of SQL data management using SQL interface apps like OmniDB.

~~~
mosselman
Cool, but having to manage postgres doesn't really equal 'Simple, light,
locally-stored to-do lists'

------
all2
Heads up, the "main" menu hamburger will cover the headline menu burger if the
window is scaled right (half my monitor).

Another thought, would it be possible to implement keyboard navigation for
this?

~~~
apankrat
Aye, thanks. The hamburger issue is on the todo list.

Re: keyboard navigation - yep, I think it'd be a good thing to have. How do
you see it work though? Right now, once a note is being edited, you can go up
and down the list with Shift-Tab and Tab, but I'm not sure how to handle going
left and right... something like Alt-Left, Alt-Right? But that's probably not
portable between the browsers.

~~~
all2
I honestly have no idea. I'm not super familiar with what a browser will catch
before passing to the web-page (like Alt-left and Alt-right tell FF to go to
the next / previous web-page).

------
076ae80a-3c97-4
I like it! Although the font is a little hard to read for me. Shameless plug
for my to-do app built using client-side Blazor:
[https://do.lord.technology/](https://do.lord.technology/) Everything is
offline like your project and you can import and export using the todo.txt
format.

------
rfeague
Bravo! Nice work. I'd love to see a keyboard shortcut for adding a new note
that would work from any state.

------
wingerlang
These things are stored in the browsers localStorage right? It can't be just
me that have no faith in that, it /feels/ like the browser could purge it
whenever it wants.

Am I wrong?

------
quickthrower2
Right click -> View Source gives you clear, unminified complete source code +
explanation + BSD license. Very nice, and decentralised. Who needs Github to
distribute software?

~~~
dewey
How is storing and distributing the code on nullboard.io more decentralized
than storing the code on github.com? They are both someone else's servers.

------
StacyC
I like it!

I'm getting a "You don't have permission to access /~stacy/nullboard/ on this
server" error. Permissions on the folder look ok, any ideas?

Thanks...

*Edit: Never mind, my error

------
rundmc
Love it. Exactly what I've been dreaming of

------
sansnomme
Drag and drop doesn't work on mobile.

~~~
apankrat
Yes, among other things. This is 100% desktop-oriented app.

~~~
sansnomme
Think mobile support can be added?

~~~
apankrat
It's a _lot_ of work and I personally don't needed, so chances are next to
zero.

~~~
sansnomme
You can always pull in a library.

